# Rack Mounted Server Question



## BlackHatJack (Sep 18, 2010)

I just got back from an onsite repair, the Power Supply of a rack-mounted server was dead. My experience is mostly residential, some light commercial and this was the first time I've worked on a Server on a rack.

It's mounted very, very weird.

Two medium-heavy screws on each side fasten the back side of a plate on the front of the Server to a square steel pipe on each side. This mounting plate is less than 2" from the front of the server, and the rest of the Server is sticking straight out into space at a 90 degree angle with absolutely no support.

Is that normal ?

Two of the screws were stripped when I pulled the Server off. I lowered it one notch and one of the screws were stripped there. It was real difficult trying to hold the back-side of the Server in the air while trying to screw the screws on the front. I was there on a warranty service for the Power Supply, and not to fix the Rack, so I left it as it was.

What it was, was a POC.

Again, is this normal ? What jughead invented this, and why ?


----------



## windowstracer (Oct 25, 2010)

Listen friend
ur smtp power supply is become weak change it and set to a new one and change ur cmos battery to new hardly it is cheap cost to get relief
do it quick or ur bios will also get in trouble 'coz of unwanted power supply (low or high).
Thankyou!


----------



## BlackHatJack (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you, come again !


----------



## nbjeter3 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey Blackhat, As an IT professional with several years of experience in server rooms, Let me be the first to say GOD NO, that is not normal. There should be support rails on each side of the server holding it up. It should also be mounted in a four post rack not a two post. Two post racks are for switch's KVM's Routers, and patch panels, things that do not have any major depth to them and therefore can be supported but simple rack mounting hardware. Whoever put that server in that rack should NEVER be allowed anywhere near a server room.


----------



## nbjeter3 (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh and to Windowstracer.. exactly what are you on?


----------



## BlackHatJack (Sep 18, 2010)

He's learning English, I suspect.

Thank you very much for this valuable information. I get the point 2-post vs. 4-post completely. I'm contracted via a company that services the warranty for the hardware that was installed.

Can you imagine that whole rack hanging by 4 screws in the front? It took me a while to figure out how crazy it was.

Should I tell anyone? The end-user, the warranty service company?


----------



## nbjeter3 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ahh I understand now about the Strange message.. 

As far as, if you should tell anyone? I would. First I'd tell the owners, and inform them, that while it may not be doing damage now, the stresses on the case without any rails can lead to serious flexing, causing MAJOR Hardware failures and even data loss. Inform them that you will have to report the state of the mounting job, and that any damage that can be linked to improper rack mounting can and will lead to voided warranties and expensive service calls, as well as possibly having to purchase a replacement server. I would document the entire setup with pictures (mostly for CYA purposes) in case someone there tries to accuse the "last tech to come out" of not racking the server properly and causing the issues. Also inform them that not all servers take the same rails and that they should check with the manufacturer to get the proper set.


----------



## nbjeter3 (Aug 19, 2010)

oh and Yes turn the information in to you direct report supervisor and keep copies for yourself (Either Hard copies or email)


----------

